
Ask HN: Do you touch type? - skyisblue
I&#x27;ve been programming for over 10 years and have always typed with just 2-4 fingers.<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to touch type recently but am absolutely struggling.<p>Just wondering if it&#x27;s too late for me to learn touch typing after many years sticking with a bad habit.
======
i0nutzb
One word: practice!

I learned how to type correctly 10 years after I first touched a computer.
How? This may sound silly, but about 30 minutes/day of Mavis Typing Tutor was
enough.

After a week I noticed some improvements (although I typed slower, i used all
of my fingers). The whole „training” took about two weeks (until i became lazy
and stopped practice).

Hint: the exercises may look dumb, but they are wiring up your brain the
_correct_ way (until you discover Colemak or Dvorak that is...)

------
znpy
[https://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/](https://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/)

